# no base layers for the pros?



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

As I'm watched yesterday and now today's stages I see a lot of wide open jerseys flapping with bare chests. I thought summer weight base layers were designed to keep you cooler. If so, why are so few pros wearing base layers in the heat?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

How can more fabric make you cooler?


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

A lot of them start with a base layer then take it off later in the race. There have been a few shots in the past few days showing a rider with his jersey off and bib straps pulled down to remove his base layer, then putting the jersey back on. I think some of them will remove the wet base layer and put on a fresh dry one sometimes as well. Then some others just keep a base layer on. It's personal preference.

Not that it matters, but I always find a base layer more comfortable than just a jersey. I like having a layer under my bib straps.


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

pretender said:


> How can more fabric make you cooler?


Exactly...it doesn't.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Ive said it before and Ill say it again..2 things..

1 just cause they are pro's does not mean they understand everything

2 they work better in climbs as you are going slower and there is almost no aero cooling, this is probably why petacchi was seen taking one off on two of the hot days on the flats, this fits, they are not needed this much on the flats.

they work by keeping a layer of much drier material next to your skin which breathes and transports the sweat to the outside of the jersey where it can evaporate, anyone who rides in the mountains knows the feeling of getting to the top of a mountain pass dripping in sweat, only to go over the top and have that horrible wet feeling and the mountain air chilling your core for the descent.

why do you think they put newspaper up their jersey?
same principle to make a layer between the skin and jersey

IT WORKS!


----------



## slamy (Mar 15, 2004)

muscleendurance said:


> Ive said it before and Ill say it again..2 things..
> 
> 1 just cause they are pro's does not mean they understand everything
> 
> ...


Sorry that #1 is just stupid. Yes they are pro's and yes they look at everything to help them win. Do you honestly think that professional teams with huge budgets and the top performance equipment would be ignorant to base-layers. I'm sure Lance would see no benefit in staying cooler when climbing mountains in 95* heat.

#2 yes on a descent having a base layer will keep you warmer. But my experience living in the deep south is that base-layer is best for colder weather. Modern day jersey's are made to pull the sweat off your body. I tested this in 98* weather with 100% humidity. I was looking for anything to keep me cooler. I felt a lot hotter with the castelli base-layer and jersey. I bought some nice Assos jerseys, and they are great at pulling the sweat off my body and it made me feel cooler then with the added base layer. But nothing cools the body better then unzipping the jersey and letting the air cool off the sweat.


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

In answer to your rhetorical question ^

yes.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

the problem with base layers is they actually work against you in keeping you hydrated you sweat, it evaporates quickly and you sweat more...on sports science they showed a base layer that actually keeps the sweat on your body and SLOWLY evaporates it...showed core temperatures are much lower it was pretty interesting.

honestly they don't wear them because its their preference...I have seen plenty of them wearing it.

Chad


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

muscleendurance said:


> Ive said it before and Ill say it again..2 things..
> 
> 1 just cause they are pro's does not mean they understand everything
> 
> ...


Pros put a newspaper under their jersey on decents to provide a physical barrier to minimize them getting too cold. Not at all the same concept as a summer oriented base layer.
________
Glass bubblers


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Base layers are the latest Fadwagon for sycophants to hop on. Don't worry, they'll go away soon.


----------



## CraigFavata9 (Mar 27, 2008)

teleguy57 said:


> As I'm watched yesterday and now today's stages I see a lot of wide open jerseys flapping with bare chests. I thought summer weight base layers were designed to keep you cooler. If so, why are so few pros wearing base layers in the heat?


They are designed to make you lighter by reducing the weight of your wallet.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

CraigFavata9 said:


> They are designed to make you lighter by reducing the weight of your wallet.


 Yeah, a kinda silly idea, putting on more layers, unless you need to stay warmer..I bet if you look around, you could really reduce the weight of your wallet with some of the 'designer-lable' base garments.

.Maybe just stuff $100 bills down your jersey for the mountain descents.."Better than newspapers" "more effective" "Improved...."

And if bibs without a base layer irritate your torso, you might think about shorts.. Nah..."Bibs are much better" Next thing?...How bout "sock liners" or maybe 'base gloves'...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*exactly*



rubbersoul said:


> Pros put a newspaper under their jersey on decents to provide a physical barrier to minimize them getting too cold. Not at all the same concept as a summer oriented base layer.


the newspaper serves as a simple, disposable windblock so it doesn't overchill a sweaty body

hot sweaty, now add cooling of a 45 mph descent = not good

and they can pitch it when they hit the bottom


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

A thousand of you guys can tell me that a base layer will make me cooler...

But when it hits over 105, here in Phoenix, I'll be damned if I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> Don't worry, they'll go away soon.


From what I've seen in the Tour, they seem to go away as soon as it gets hot.
I've yet to come to terms with the rational that says the cooling goal is to get sweat off the skin and outside of a jersey, and an additional barrier between the two magically speeds up the process.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Jesse D Smith said:


> From what I've seen in the Tour, they seem to go away as soon as it gets hot.
> I've yet to come to terms with the rational that says the cooling goal is to get sweat off the skin and outside of a jersey, and an additional barrier between the two magically speeds up the process.


Ditto. Sweat soaks through my jersey and evaporates almost instantly as it is, so I can't image an extra layer speeding it up any.

Guess what I don't sell in my shop?

I only sell stuff I believe in/don't think it ridiculous. Maybe I'll lose out on a few dollars (doubtful, considering my clientele), but I'll still have my integrity, dammit!


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

The only way to stay cooler in super hot conditions if you follow in the pro's shoes is to douse yourself with cold water frequently. Thats it. 

A base layer in hot conditions makes no sense to me at all. Its an extra layer to block the wind. Modern jerseys already do a fantastic job at moving moisture & allowing good ventilation. 

Base layers used by the pros in summer time came about because it offered an extra layer of protection in crashes. So hopefully instead of ripping skin, the base layer is suppose to allow you to slide & minimize road rash. So if you expect to crash a lot, then I guess a base layer is recommended. Come to think of it, doesn't Gesink wear a base layer all the time???


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

frpax said:


> A thousand of you guys can tell me that a base layer will make me cooler...
> 
> But when it hits over 105, here in Phoenix, I'll be damned if I'm going to give it a try.


I've actually tried it out here in PHX. Didn't seem to work at all. I'll use a base layer when it's cooler but that's about it.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I wear a base layer all the time and I'm comfortable in a skin tight thin top even in hot weather. I wear full sleeve white cheapo shirts from Walmart.. Since they're thin and white they're cool and the sun doesn't bother me.

They aren't harsh on my wallet either!


Pro's ride so much their bodies have perfected the art of cooling..


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I just don't see a reason for them on hot days. Great for spring and fall, but useless in the summertime.
If you weren't biking, would you wear 2 T-shirts? Prolly not!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> the newspaper serves as a simple, disposable windblock so it doesn't overchill a sweaty body
> 
> hot sweaty, now add cooling of a 45 mph descent = not good
> 
> and they can pitch it when they hit the bottom


Thanks for paraphrasing my post.

To quote the late Layne Staley, "yeah"
________
CALIFORNIA MEDICAL MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

RRRoubaix said:


> Yeah, I just don't see a reason for them on hot days. Great for spring and fall, but useless in the summertime.
> If you weren't biking, would you wear 2 T-shirts? Prolly not!


so your telling me people don't wear undershirts? 

Chad


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Nimitz said:


> so your telling me people don't wear undershirts?
> 
> Chad


Not smart people.

Other than an Indian guy I worked with and my Sri Lankan roommate in college, I've only seen old farts wear undershirts.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

They do work, but it depends on the temp. They are designed pull the sweat off your body for evaporation and cooling the body.. The faster and more uniform the evaporation the cooler the body. However,, the 80 or so deg. at the tour is really not that hot so it may be a mixed bag of riders wearing them. Current base layers are thin and barely there in feeling. I do not wear them for cycling, but I do under my baseball jersey.. They work...


----------

